# Both Southsea Rallies price change



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All


To those of you that have added your names to the Southsea May rally and the Southsea New Year Rally

I have just had notification from Southsea Leisure Park that there is a price increase for both rallies  both rallies will now be £15 per night including electric, but they will not charge for any extras like dogs etc which is still fairly good value on there normal price of £26pn!!! but I will understand if some of you are not willing to pay this price.

If you decide you are not going to come and would like to be removed from the list for either rally please let me know a.s.a.p Thanks.


Jacquie


----------



## colliezack (Feb 10, 2008)

Jacquie,
Still good value methinks.
Have not booked for both yet; but as last NY are we able to extend staying at the same price? 
I realise that the May one continues into the BH weekend. Howevever I thought I would ask you before telephoning the site.
Best wishes to all.
Malcolm.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Malcom

I have e.mailed asking if folks wanting to extend there stay for both rallies will it be at the same price, but I have a feeling the answer will be no at least for the May one as this is a Bank Holiday and they are usually very busy then

We might get away with it for New Year one if you book all the days you require fairly early.

I will let you know when Fiona gets back to me.


Jacquie


----------

